
OkCupid sacrifices a user's privacy for virtue signaling - haaen
https://twitter.com/okcupid/status/898249291382345729
======
haaen
The unethical behaviour of OkC needs to be pointed out again.

~~~
opless
Their site their rules. Right?

I'm sure they ban bots and other undesirable folks too.

~~~
haaen
Is it stated in their site rules that they publicly anounce your ban?

~~~
opless
See my other reply :)

------
foldr
I don't see how his privacy was sacrificed. An OkCupid profile isn't really
private. Anyone who logs into the site can look at it.

